# I cannot figure out a way to wipe and reset my computer



## nayacp (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello I have a windows 10 computer with virtually no space on the disk. This is quite strange as there is literally nothing downloaded or available to remove from the PC. I have been trying for days to wipe or reset the PC, but it states everytime that "Additional disk space needed" to WIPE the disk; which makes no sense to me! I am beyond flustered someone please help, thank you !! I have ran disk cleanups and such and there is nothing for me to do to free up space. Help !!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

For starters , are you sure you have the correct disk selected? That images shows a disk having only 27.4GB TOTAL space, which makes me think it's a 32GB stick drive you're pointed too.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What do you mean by "wipe or reset the PC"?

Do you have an SSD or a hard drive or both? Did Windows 10 come pre-installed on that computer?

A screen shot of the Disk Management window may also help us understand what you have.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Windows needs space to save itself from being wiped. I look at my small installation of Windows 10 Home and it uses 15Gigs. It only has a browser and some small security programs. No big software like Office. I would suggest going into Control Panel > Programs and Features and look at the size column. Then you can uninstall those taking up the most room. Of course you should also transfer that big program's setup program to a USB thumb drive.


----------



## nayacp (Jul 15, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> What do you mean by "wipe or reset the PC"?
> 
> Do you have an SSD or a hard drive or both? Did Windows 10 come pre-installed on that computer?
> 
> A screen shot of the Disk Management window may also help us understand what you have.


Windows 10 came pre-installed I believe, and it is a hard drive.


----------



## nayacp (Jul 15, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> For starters , are you sure you have the correct disk selected? That images shows a disk having only 27.4GB TOTAL space, which makes me think it's a 32GB stick drive you're pointed too.


I believe this is the correct disk.


----------



## nayacp (Jul 15, 2017)

lunarlander said:


> Windows needs space to save itself from being wiped. I look at my small installation of Windows 10 Home and it uses 15Gigs. It only has a browser and some small security programs. No big software like Office. I would suggest going into Control Panel > Programs and Features and look at the size column. Then you can uninstall those taking up the most room. Of course you should also transfer that big program's setup program to a USB thumb drive.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

nayacp said:


> Windows 10 came pre-installed I believe, and it is a hard drive.


You should return it and get your money back. Windows 10 is to be pre-installed on a GPT disk and should have Secure Boot (Microsoft policy).

Your Disk Management window reminds me of my little 10" Acer PC/Tablet that came with Windows 7 pre-installed on a 32 GB SSD. Before installing Windows 7 fresh and selling it I squeezed an early copy of Windows 10 onto it, but it just barely fit.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That appears to be a HP brand laptop.
What is its model name and complete model number?
What is the exact serial number and product number on it?

Once it's correctly identified, we can address your issue better.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nayacp (Jul 15, 2017)

flavallee said:


> That appears to be a HP brand laptop.
> What is its model name and complete model number?
> What is the exact serial number and product number on it?
> 
> ...


It is an "HP Stream" Model 14-ax020wm ProdID: X7S47UA#ABA Serial Number: 5CD63557Q3


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> "HP Stream" Model 14-ax020wm
> ProdID: X7S47UA#ABA
> Serial Number: 5CD63557Q3


You have a *HP Stream 14-ax020wm Notebook PC*
It was purchased on December 25, 2016 and is under warranty under December 24, 2017.
It came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit and has a 32 GB eMMC hard drive.
It does not have a separate SATA hard drive.

HP PCs - Using Recovery Manager to Restore Software and Drivers (Windows 10)

HP Support - Order software and driver media

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

